# English Pension



## mike456 (19 Feb 2007)

Hi, 

My mother worked in England for a period of 10 Years from 1967 to 1977. uring this time she paid her full stamps/pris on wages. Where would she enquire if she is entitled to a pension she is currently 58. 

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

Is she living in _Ireland _now? If so then she should contact Welfare and inquire about her entitlements and her possible need to obtain _PRSI _credits in respect of _UK NI _payments made. Or perhaps she may be entitled to a _UK _pension in which case she should contact the _UK DHSS _(or whatever they're called these days). I would start with _Welfare _though.


----------



## Abbeykiller (20 Feb 2007)

For a woman, the entitlement to the UK pension is 40 yrs contributions for full and minimum 10 yrs for 25%. Below 10 yrs contributions entitles her to nothing. So if her 10/11 yrs contributions are confirmed she could be looking at 25% of the weekly pension over there. 
There is also the option of paying voluntary contributions to increase this but I don't know how far back she can do this. They have an office dedicated to people who have moved abroad and they are quite friendly and helpful (Geordie folk !) - call them on 0044 191 225 4811 and have her National Insurance number handy. They will do a State Pension Forecast and advise on what voluntary contributions she could make.

Back in Ireland, regardless of her UK contributions she may qualify for a full pension depending on when, if and for how long she worked here. If not the Irish Welfare can take the UK contributions into account - they have various formulae/rules to apply and best to contact them directly as mentioned above.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Feb 2007)

the irish pension does not kick in until 65/66 years so your mother has a while to go yet and there is no point in contacting them at this stage. Best to ring the Uk number given above and talk to them. AFAIK, you can buy contributions in order to get a pension entitlement (60 in GB, I think). I've heard the Geordies are very helpful ans nice people to talk to and know their stuff! Well worth a phone call!


----------



## Geri Atrick (22 Feb 2007)

Welfarite said:


> the irish pension does not kick in until 65/66 years so your mother has a while to go yet and there is no point in contacting them at this stage. Best to ring the Uk number given above and talk to them. AFAIK, you can buy contributions in order to get a pension entitlement (60 in GB, I think). I've heard the Geordies are very helpful ans nice people to talk to and know their stuff! Well worth a phone call!



The phone no I have for The Pension Service is 44191 2187777 . Their website is www.thepensionservice.gov.uk . We lived in England from 59 /67.
They contacted my wife as she approached 60 and encouraged her to apply for a pension . She had actually worked for only two years. She was awarded about £5 a week now about 7. I was also contacted at 65 filled in the form for my eight years and was awarded 36 pence aweek. Every year about this time of the year I get a notification of an increase - I am now up to 41 pence. I rang up initially and had a bit of a joke about it - as has been said the sevice staff are very pleasant. I forgot to ask how they knew our contact details


----------



## Rose (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Pensions*

Got my pension from England no bother, they contacted me, but as far as the Irish pension people go, they are unreal. Three years down the road and I'm still waiting to see If they are going to give me anything. I did look up a web site and my understanding of it is that I am entitled to something. I would like to know if I am eventually granted anything will it be back dated. It just makes me angry when I think about it so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

Why is it taking so long? Have you pursued this? If you are having problems then you should consider using the relevant _Welfare _complaints process and/or contact your local elected representatives.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Feb 2007)

If its back dated, does that have tax issues here?


----------



## Rose (23 Feb 2007)

When I first enquired (over the phone unfortunately) I was immediately told I wouldn't be entitled to anything which I believed, then I began to think after talking to others in similar situations who were getting partial pension that maybe I should make another call,  this time I got a lady who seemed to know a little bit more and suggested I fill in a form and they would take it from there, this I duly did and posted same on 29th or 30th March last year.  Heard nothing from pension people so towards the end of last summer  I rang again and was told that they had no record of my application so I said thats funny because I photocopied everything and I have that here in the house and immediately I got "oh there's something coming up on the computer now".  Eventually on the 1st Nov.06 after representation from someone I got a letter saying I wasnt entitled to anything on my Irish stamps but that my entitlement to a pro-rata old age contributary pension under EU/bilateral agreement regulations based on a combination of Irish and UK social insurance is now being examined. About two weeks ago I rang again and I was told they still hadn't made a decision so I just said to the girl were they hoping I would die and that would finish the hassle. On the 13th Feb last I looked at EUlisses-EU Links & Information on Social Security and my understanding from that is that I am entitled to something so why cant the pension people use this information. I just wonder.


----------



## mailleach (12 Aug 2009)

I taught in England for 4 years. I have been told that one is entiteled to a pension at 60, Is this true and is there an office in Sligo dealing with all this


----------



## roker (23 Aug 2009)

My wife has 8 years UK contributions and was told she will receive no pension from her contributions, however she receives a reduced UK pension as my dependent because I have a 50% UK pension from 22 yrs contributions. When you apply for your UK pension it is done through the Sligo office when you claim your Irish pension. Sligo forward the details.


----------

